# Look 555 and Madone 5.9? Opinions re quality and ride?



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

greetings all

had anyone here ridden both a Look 555 and a Madone 5.9 (or another OCLV 110)? Ideally size 53cm Look and size 54cm Madone, give or take one size.

if so, how does the ride quality and geometry compare between these two? I realize folks here are Madone biased so please be as unbiased as you can. Is one better than the other in terms of overall frame (carbon) quality and ride quality and geometry? I know Trek has a much longer warranty than Look.

thanks

PS posted on Trek too


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

*Apples and Oranges*

From my experience (owned a Trek 5200) and currently testing various bikes, the Look's offer the complete package with respect to acceleration, handling and comfort. The 585 is currently tops on my list.

Whatever you do....DON'T TRY A LOOK 585...you won't settle for anything less.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*horses for courses?*



uscsig51 said:


> From my experience (owned a Trek 5200) and currently testing various bikes, the Look's offer the complete package with respect to acceleration, handling and comfort. The 585 is currently tops on my list.
> 
> Whatever you do....DON'T TRY A LOOK 585...you won't settle for anything less.


I was under impression that 585 traded stiffness and light weight against better ride comfort and more relaxed geometry of 555 at expense of 200 grams of weight. True? In other words 555 was easier to ride long distances and only the top ~10% of riders would be able to take advantage of 585 weight and stiffness factors. The rest is about the badge factor.

I weigh 145#, and stand 5 feet 8.5 inches short so in any event I am unlikely to test the stiffness of any 53-54cm frame.

Price wise 5.9 Madone (in Australia) appears to be similar to a 555 Look if built with similar components. Madone is also designed as "general package" from what I read. Older Trek 5200 has similar geometry to Madone but quite different material and some other things?


----------



## DoubleT (Feb 27, 2006)

acid_rider said:


> I was under impression that 585 traded stiffness and light weight against better ride comfort and more relaxed geometry of 555 at expense of 200 grams of weight. True? In other words 555 was easier to ride long distances and only the top ~10% of riders would be able to take advantage of 585 weight and stiffness factors. The rest is about the badge factor.
> 
> I weigh 145#, and stand 5 feet 8.5 inches short so in any event I am unlikely to test the stiffness of any 53-54cm frame.
> 
> Price wise 5.9 Madone (in Australia) appears to be similar to a 555 Look if built with similar components. Madone is also designed as "general package" from what I read. Older Trek 5200 has similar geometry to Madone but quite different material and some other things?


I was in a similar situation as your were three weeks ago. Both bikes the Madone and Look 555 were identical in cost BUT there was one thing different. The compact crankset I could get at no charge with the 555 that save me $300. I also found I like the Centaur Campy (that's what came with my pkg.) better than the Ultegra comps on the Madone. I do agree exactly with what your saying about the 585, I do believe it's another 2 grands Cdn. for that "extra benefit".
Both bikes are beautiful and ride nice. I did find the Look very responsive and the energy transfer from pedal to wheel very efficient, more so than the Madone. But the Madone was alot easier to ride in a straight line maybe better for long straight rides.
It comes down to what you prefer, both bikes are great. I did end up getting the Look 555 with the red frame. After three weeks I am very please with my choice.


----------

